# How long?



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I just made a few sponge filters for two of my tanks and had to use hot glue on a few things. Wondering how long it has to 'cure' before putting it into my tank? Thanks!


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

about 20 minutes just to be sure it hardens hot glue is great!!!!!!


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh wow, not long at all then. Well, it's cured then, I let it sit overnight. lol thanks!


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

isnt hot glue wax based and will slowly melt into your water?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

hot glue is a no no, especially when aquarium safe silicon costs $4 from Menard's


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Mikaila31 said:


> hot glue is a no no, especially when aquarium safe silicon costs $4 from Menard's


+1, its ~5 bucks at home depot for a tube of GE Silicon 1 which is aquarium safe as well..


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i have used in my wifes tank for over a year with no issues at all .. no melting no leaching... its been fine...


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Yeah I was under the impression it was safe. I've heard of lots of people using it especially to glue rocks together so they won't fall.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Go for it if you are confident then. Its just not something I would ever use or recommend. Glue does not say "aquarium-safe" on it anywhere does it?


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't know if this makes any difference but it is non-toxic and I talked to some people that have used it for years with no ill effects whatsoever.


----------

